# Blood in Chicken Cavity?



## PA Baker (May 1, 2006)

I roasted a chicken last night like I always do but this time, when it came out of the oven, there was a lot of blood sitting in the cavity.  I had removed all of the "innards", cleaned it well, and roasted it at 375, upping the temp to 400 at the end to crisp the skin.  The meat was cooked all the way through and the thermometer read 175 in the thigh before I took it out of the oven to rest.

I've never had this happen before.  What would have caused this?  Is it OK to eat?  I had trouble stomaching it just after looking at all of that blood!


----------



## Robo410 (May 1, 2006)

assuming your thermometer is calabrated correctly, it was safe to eat.  the redness in the juice is disapated not just by temp, but by time at a temp.  When roasting at a higher temp for a shorter period, it is possible to have a fully safely cooked bird with a bit o red in the cavity.  I would have been concerned with a stuffed bird.
In saying this I am assuming a calabrated oven, a fully thawed bird, etc etc.

I recently had this happen so I took the bird apart thinking I could slip the platter in the oven until service.  I could not find a red joint or source of the "blood" anywhere.  The bird was fine and no one got sick.  Maybe it's the way some of these critters are mass-processed.  I've never had it happen with a Perdue or Kosher or free range.


----------



## PA Baker (May 2, 2006)

Thanks robo.  I was thinking about the mass-produced thing as well.  Uhg.  Surprisingly, this was a Purdue bird.  I'd love to buy free range but really have trouble finding it around here.


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2006)

Went to the Perdue chicken site and at the bottom, in the tiniest print, they said with questions or concerns you can call 1-800-4-perdue.

Just an idea.

Never heard of such a thing.

Would love to know what happened if you find out.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 2, 2006)

I'm interested to know to as I've never had this happen.


----------

